# Penesacola beach fly fishing?



## Mad Mike (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys, new to your forum and I have a question? Imagine that, a newB with a question. Anyway I'll be there for a short vacation middle part of June staying at Santa Rosa Island, is the surf (gulf side) on a good day worth bringing a flyrod to try the guts. And if so will my crab/shrimp pattern flies work or is it more of a bait fish pattern? Thanks for any help in advance, Mike.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

I would think a 2" clouser would work well for the usual "Sandbar Slam" of Hardtails, Ladyfish and Spanish. Crab/shrimp pattern good for pompano if they are around.


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll definitely bring some clousers and deceivers, looking at google the north of Fort Pickens to the east, looks to have some grass flats. Wonder if they are able to be waded? Any of you locals fish any of these areas?


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

If you park at Ft. Pickens and walk all the way down, there's some great summer-time flyfishing. Usually the wind isn't bad. Fast strips with streamers will catch Spanish mackerel and bonito from the beach, and possibly pompano if they are running around. I'd advise light flies, as clousers in the wind have frustrated me when trying to cast to my backing. Float or sinking lines are both fine. Sinking lines and heavier flies might get you some redfish, too.

There's no grass flats off Pickens, but if you can get to the other side of Pensacola pass by either driving to Johnson beach and walking several miles east on the beach, or with a boat to Ft. McCrae, there are grassbeds you can wade on the inshore side of the island. If you're looking at a map view, look at the lagoon-ish area immediately north of Ft. McCrae (west side of Pensacola Pass). Pretty much any pattern will work there for trout and redfish.

I caught that fish in my profile photo off Ft. Pickens


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info JonnyT, it'll definitely be an exploration for me. Any time I can throw a line is a good time.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

JonnyT.....


> If you park at Ft. Pickens and walk all the way down, there's some great summer-time flyfishing


I am not sure I understand....Beach side? Bay side? West to the point? 

I come down to the Navarre Beach area about every year and it is a nice drive to Pickens along the beach. 

Is parking allowed along the road between Pickens and Navarre? Lots of open beach with no swimmers to contend with.


----------

